# 3 angelfish together?



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

My 55 gallon currently has 2 angelfish, 5 platys and a pleco. I found a GORGEOUS blue marble pearl scale angelfish but I'm just not sure how well it would work out to have 3 angelfish. Opinions?


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

3 angels in a tank is probably the worst number. You've got a 75% chance of getting a pair, the odd fish out will get pummeled. The answer? Bump the number up to 5, pick up a couple more with the nice blue.

Before adding any new angels to the existing stock, pull the angels that are now in the tank, keep them in another tank, a bucket in a warm place or some such for a few hours. Rearrange decorations in the tank, angels key territory off of objects in the tank. Add the new angels to the tank, let them settle in for a few hours, or longer, however long you feel safe with the previous fish in their temp holding area. Add the old fish back in, keep an eye out for any aggression issues.

Angels are cichlids, and while a 55 is a nice size angel tank I'd keep a divider handy if not a spare tank at the ready should any aggression issues occur. I use 55's for pairing just because of that 4' long footprint, 6-12 potential breeders in there at a time working towards a pair.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Big issue is with multiple angels is there will most likely be multiple breeding pairs, and multiple angelfish breeding pairs in a 55g community tank... that wouldn't be too fun IMO...


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

That's pretty much what I figured but wanted to double check. I'll probably just keep the 2 angelfish I have now and maybe try and convince my husband to get me a 20 gallon tall tank for my birthday and try to get a pair of the blue ones I like


----------

